# Iron Maiden with Dream Theater



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

JUNE
Thu 24 Vancouver, BC - GM Place
Sat 26 Edmonton, AB - Rexall Place 
Tue 29 Saskatoon, SK - Credit Union Center 
Wed 30 Winnipeg, MB - MTS Center +Dream Theater will not be performing in Winnipeg+

July 3 Toronto, ON - Molson Amphitheatre
July 7 Montreal, QC - Bell Centre

Tickets for the Canadian shows will go on sale to the public on Saturday 13th March at 10am PST (10am EST for Toronto and 12 noon EST Montreal).
Exclusive first access to the tickets will be available to IM fan club members on Wednesday 10th March at 10am PST through to Thursday 11th March at 6pm PST (EST for Toronto).
Regretfully due to technical reasons an exclusive Pre-Sale in Montreal is not possible.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)




----------



## passenger (Feb 10, 2006)

sh*t, this is gonna be intense!!!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah baby..up the iron..


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

That would be a great show


----------



## TeleTessa (Feb 26, 2010)

Will be attending this show with several friends and their kids. Any opportunity to see and hear the great Petrucci is an honour.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

fretboard said:


>


They had the best artwork of the 80's metal bands. Period. That guy that did the Metalica cartoons is a close second....something-head I can't remember...Pusshead??

Shawn.


----------



## passenger (Feb 10, 2006)

pushead, with one "s" lol


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

I saw Dream Theater at Massey Hall in Toronto (think it was an Anniversary tour?) a few years back. My friend met Jordan Rudess (the keyboard player) at while he was shopping downtown and Rudess gave him the tickets and Backstage passes he gets for friends in the city, said he didnt know anyone in T.O.
5th row dead center, easily the best show Ive seen in my life, and they played for over 2 hours easily. I was really shocked meeting them after the show at how cool and laid back everyone in Dream Theater is, genuine class act especially for a pack of virtuoso musicians. 

Anyway My friend actually called me up and said he needed me to meet him downtown to help him move something he just bought and then suprised me with the free tickets and passes, dont think anyone will be able to top that one.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Destropiate said:


> I saw Dream Theater at Massey Hall in Toronto (think it was an Anniversary tour?) a few years back. My friend met Jordan Rudess (the keyboard player) at while he was shopping downtown and Rudess gave him the tickets and Backstage passes he gets for friends in the city, said he didnt know anyone in T.O.
> 5th row dead center, easily the best show Ive seen in my life, and they played for over 2 hours easily. I was really shocked meeting them after the show at how cool and laid back everyone in Dream Theater is, genuine class act especially for a pack of virtuoso musicians.
> 
> Anyway My friend actually called me up and said he needed me to meet him downtown to help him move something he just bought and then suprised me with the free tickets and passes, dont think anyone will be able to top that one.


You are dealing with (maybe outside of Mike Portnoy) highly trained and advanced musicians in that band. So they would appear much more "civilized" then your typical heavy metal or rock band.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

I know who Dream Theatre are..but not familiar with their music to much.....Can anyone recommend what i'de call their "signature" album?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

al3d said:


> I know who Dream Theatre are..but not familiar with their music to much.....Can anyone recommend what i'de call their "signature" album?


They are what I would consider to be a true prog rock band. They are not for everyone to be sure. I got into the Scenes From A Memory album released in 1999. But they actually have a greatest hits album out now, odd but true. BTW, I just scored two seats for this show in Toronto. I have seen Dream Theatre before and Petrucci solo but never Iron Maiden. This may be my last chance so have to take it in.


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Woohoo, got seats for the Toronto show, can't wait.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Going to be a lovely evening in TO tomorrow night for this one. Looking forward to seeing Maiden for the first time.


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

i saw them when they were here in canada. i felt dream theater's setlist was way too short... like 5 songs or something. they weren't great songs either. and all iron maiden played were their newer songs. other than that, they performed their songs quite well.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Both Dream Theater and Iron Maiden are playing at the bluesfest in Ottawa on July 6th. Looking forward to the show.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Concert was pretty good. Dream Theater played a short set, maybe 50 minutes tops. Maiden was fun to see, for the first time. Is it a pre-requisite to wear a Iron Maiden t-shirt to their shows? I have never seen so many t-shirts worn for a band i my life, and I have been to a lot of concerts.


----------



## thehoj (May 12, 2009)

al3d said:


> I know who Dream Theatre are..but not familiar with their music to much.....Can anyone recommend what i'de call their "signature" album?


Definitely Scenes from a memory. Listen to it start to finish, it's a story.
Also, I recommend getting ahold of their live dvd "Dream Theater Dream Theater - Metropolis 2000: Scenes From New York". Such an amazing life performance.

Now relating to the OP.. Of course DT isn't coming to manitoba.. That's my province 
I did see them about 4 years ago in Minneapolis though.. It was a long set, and it was some sort of anniversary tour, so I got a sampling of stuff from all their albums. Quite an experience for sure.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

> Mike Portnoy admits Dream Theater are finding their tour support slot with Iron Maiden a struggle. But he says his band's problems are easier than the headline act, who are facing the wrath of fans on a nightly basis.
> 
> The drummer tells Goldmine: "It's a weird adjustment for us to be the opening band. We've only done it a couple of times in our career. It's awesome to be on stage with with the mighty Iron Maiden – they are a big part of our history and a big influence.
> 
> ...


read this yesterday...thought i'd post it


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

ezcomes said:


> read this yesterday...thought i'd post it


I would concur with his statements having been to the show on Saturday night


----------



## audioassassin77 (Jun 8, 2010)

ive been an Irons fan for as long as i can remember...and was in no way disgruntled with thier set list saturday night.
it is great to see a band that is touring the 4th or 5th decade since incepiton still recording quality music AND touring it.
maiden plays a "greatest hits" tour every other year or so (last years "somewhere back in time" for example) for those people who only casually follow the band.
sad that so many "fans" complain when a mega band graces Canada with one helluva good show on a long weekend.

i had a great time.

also: this was my first time seeing dream theatre live and was very impressed.

cheers!


----------



## neilli (Nov 22, 2009)

Maiden have been one of my favourite bands for more years than I care to remember (probably since 85 or so when I was twelve). I've seen them a load of times, and I must admit, I was disappointed with the setlist. I wasn't expecting a full-on nostalgia-fest because that was the point of the last tour and I'd seen the setlist from shows prior to Vancouver. 
It's not that I just want to hear the old stuff, but they played a lot of (in my opinion) boring mid-tempo new songs (Dance of Death, Brave New World, No More Lies, These Colours Don't Run, Benjamin Brieg et al), which are songs I tend to skip by on the album. I would have liked to hear more up-tempo new stuff like Out of the Silent Planet, The Mercenary, Rainmaker or whatever. Something lively basically...


----------

